# What's wrong with 90% of cyclists in Boulder



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Ok, I've been working in Boulder temporarily for the last 4 months. Work is crazy and nearly unbearable at times so going for a ride is an excellent way to decompress and just enjoy the ride and new scenery. I am friendly and try to say "hi", wave, nod or at least acknowledge other roadies, mtbrs or even the hipster fixie riders. 

90% of the stupid riders in Boulder never wave, never acknowledge and just plain ignore all others on the road. These people are all just a bunch of snobby, self-absorbed jerk-__fs!! WTF is with these wannabe racer children? I've met true pro racers and they are nothing but friendly. pleasant and will say "Hi" any time, even as they pass me doing 18mph up a 10% grade. 

I currently live in Colorado Springs and have lived in many other areas of the U.S. where most people at least acknowledge other bikers out on the road...but these idiots in Boulder are...just a waste of oxygen!!!


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

I lived in Boulder for many years and was fully in the racing scene and I couldn't agree with you more! 
Funny story: I think it was Ron Kiefle was riding one way, some dude going the other, dude looks to be going hard. Ron gives a waive, dude doesn't even look up. Ron turns around, chases him down and asks why he didn't waive, isn't he having fun, it's a beautiful day . . . Dude doesn't look up at first and says nothing. Finally looks up, sees who he is talking to, and starts to babble about how sorry he is and he was just going "too hard." Ron, ever gracious, says, well just a nod or a waive next time, I mean we are all out here, us against the cars/elements . . .


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

People in Boulder are only required to wave when on the bike paths, and then only some of the time.

Why is it important to you that cyclist wave back? 

Can we move this to The Lounge? It would be a lot more fun over there.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

You live in the Springs and are seriously asking this question? You as a fellow CO native should always know that Boulder (and Aspen) are the black holes of our great state. I'm disappointed that you are even trying to wave at these Boulder-nites.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I saw you ... I didn't wave. Was it because: I didn't want to wave at the endless number of people riding by; I don't know you and you don't know me; I didn't happen to see you; I didn't feel like it; or it doesn't matter? No, alas, I didn't wave because I have judged you unworthy and you must take personal offense at this.

... but seriously, another "they didn't wave" thread. People need to get over themselves.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Get over yourself. If I don't wave it's because I don't want to. I don't care if Lance himself rides by. Pro riders are a dime a dozen here. I'd be waving all day long if I waved at everyone. :aureola:

FWIW...I've ridden with Ron and a number of other local pros or ex-pros before and if they ever pulled that kinda crap with me I'd give them an earful.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

DMH1721 said:


> Ron, ever gracious, says, well just a nod or a waive next time, I mean we are all out here, us against the cars/elements . . .


there's nothing gracious about chasing a guy down and lecturing him on some imaginary cyclist acknowledgement protocol.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wait, we're supposed to waive?

I find it difficult to remove both hands from the bars and read said waiver, I might spill my beer.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Wait, we're supposed to waive?
> 
> I find it difficult to remove both hands from the bars and read said waiver, I might spill my beer.


Hey it's Ron Keifel...you're supposed to give him a short history of your motivation for being out riding if you happen to pass him. If not you get yelled at.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Who tf is Ron Keifel? Plus he can't yell at me. I'll be going so slow, he will fall over,


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Who tf is Ron Keifel? Plus he can't yell at me. I'll be going so slow, he will fall over,


Former 7/11 racer (with Phinney, Bobke, etc)...owns a bike shop in Denver now.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

My reply to Ron's (or anyone else's) act of "graciousness" would not have been very gracious.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

It starts young. I told my kid not to wave; I want him concentrating on the road and the traffic around him.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

DMH1721 said:


> I lived in Boulder for many years and was fully in the racing scene and I couldn't agree with you more!
> Funny story: I think it was Ron Kiefle was riding one way, some dude going the other, dude looks to be going hard. Ron gives a waive, dude doesn't even look up. Ron turns around, chases him down and asks why he didn't waive, isn't he having fun, it's a beautiful day . . . Dude doesn't look up at first and says nothing. Finally looks up, sees who he is talking to, and starts to babble about how sorry he is and he was just going "too hard." Ron, ever gracious, says, well just a nod or a waive next time, I mean we are all out here, us against the cars/elements . . .


I didn't see this before. Wow. If that's true, Ron Kiefle's on the list.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Who tf is Ron Keifel? Plus he can't yell at me. I'll be going so slow, he will fall over,


Go back to Canada, eh.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

<img src=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_PUN-6AY0vr0/TOQw3fZ8RYI/AAAAAAAAADg/zEzMi6eggGA/s1600/old+guy.jpg>


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Pablo or Godot,

I bet one of you was the jerk I saw last week that rode my wheel for nearly 5 miles. Then when stopped at a stoplight, I turned and said "hey, how's it going" and he simply stared and said nothing. Once the light turned green, he passed by without a word..not "on your left", "thanks", "piss off"...nothing!!! 

That is what I see when riding in Boulder...mostly a bunch of jerks (like you two) that are self-important, self-absorbed and only" pro riders in their own mind". 

I certainly don't expect everyone to "wave". I do expect most to at least acknowledge other serious-ish cyclists... I try to be friendly out there and always stop to ask if that person broke down on the side of the road needs anything. 

It's called "being kind, considerate and respectful of others". The world might be a better place if more people were considerate, kind and respectful. As DMH's story of Ron Keifel says...it's us against the cars/elements...


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Chris Keller - 

It seems there are 2 issues here - 
1 - You expect validation from random "serious-ish" cyclists that your only contact with has been riding the opposite direction on a bike path.
2 - You view cycling as an "us vs car/elements" experience. 

If you allow the actions of strangers to impact your happiness, you're bound to be disappointed. Elements can be avoided, unless you're lining up in a pro race. Cars are a necessary evil that can be minimized, but not eliminated, with some planning.

If DMH's story about Ron K is true (which is dubious at best) then I hope the person that Ron chased down told him to MYOFB.

Further - the search function is your friend, do a search for "wave" and see how many towns are negatively impacted by the same jerks you see in Boulder.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Wait, we're supposed to waive?
> 
> I find it difficult to remove both hands from the bars and read said waiver, I might spill my beer.


Spilling your beer is marginal at best, just don't drop your joint (I'm assuming it's medicinal)


----------



## divest (Feb 8, 2010)

Seems like you have a bit of a self-fulfilling prophecy going on here: you think Boulder cyclists are dicks so you are trying to prove that they are. I ride around 10 hours a week in Boulder county and some people wave and some don't, some pros wave and some don't. Oh well doesn't hurt my feelings at all


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Chris Keller said:


> That is what I see when riding in Boulder...mostly a bunch of jerks (like you two) that are self-important, self-absorbed and only" pro riders in their own mind".


Personal attacks are always welcome here at RBR, they're also a great way to add legitimacy to your argument. :thumbsup:


----------



## D_D (Mar 20, 2011)

I think waving goes down with the number of bikers in the community.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

:nonod: loud noises!


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm sorry, this is just kinda funny. 
So you're spitting venom, disparaging an entire cycling community, because they're not as friendly as you. 
Your chi is way out of balance. Maybe you need a colonic, or at least a nice cup of tea. Fortunately you're in Boulder, shouldn't be hard to find a buddist priest to work out your issues.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Pablo, Godot and other Boulder-ites I may have offended,
I apologize for any personal attacks on you. You are probably cool people to ride with. I have just been frustrated at the fact that quite a few Boulder riders have sucked my wheel for some distance then passed me without a word. Some have passed me way too close. I have no problems riding in groups/near others that I trust and have ridden with before. I think this is pretty rude and unsafe at the very least.

Boulder is supposed to be a "bike friendly" place but in my experience over the last 4+ months...not so much. 

I hope I do see you out on the road and don't be surprised if I say "good morning", "Hi", "cool bike" or just nod. I will continue to be friendly and enjoy riding my bike. Maybe some of you may nod or say "Hi" in return.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

zoikz,

that is pretty damn funny!!! Thanks!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chris Keller said:


> Pablo, Godot and other Boulder-ites I may have offended,
> I apologize for any personal attacks on you. You are probably cool people to ride with. I have just been frustrated at the fact that quite a few Boulder riders have sucked my wheel for some distance then passed me without a word. Some have passed me way too close. I have no problems riding in groups/near others that I trust and have ridden with before. I think this is pretty rude and unsafe at the very least.
> 
> Boulder is supposed to be a "bike friendly" place but in my experience over the last 4+ months...not so much.
> ...


Just chill the f* out out, dude. The world's full of jerks. I may or may not be one of them, though Godot is not. Some jerks ride bikes, some jerks don't. Some jerks wave, some jerks don't. Some cool people wave, some cool people don't. Don't let the jerks control your emotions and ruin your day. 

A word of advice, if you don't like people riding in behind you, ride faster or on roads that aren't the popular loops.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Chris - Would you mind going back to referring to me as a jerk, I much prefer that over Boulderite. Thanks. 

Hope things go better for you out on the roads in the coming days.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Former 7/11 racer (with Phinney, Bobke, etc)...owns a bike shop in Denver now.


....and Giro/Coors Classic Stage winner....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> ....and Giro/Coors Classic Stage winner....


back in his racing days

<img src=https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/redlands-classic-gives-legend-award-kiefel.jpg>

and more recently...

<img src=https://yeson2a2b2c.com/images/sm_0013.JPG>


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Chris Keller said:


> zoikz,
> 
> that is pretty damn funny!!! Thanks!


It's all good man. Believe me, you can be in a lot worse places.


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't live in Boulder so I only ride there occasionally, but I do remember one time when I flatted on 75th and while I was fixing it about 50 people asked me if I was okay, had what I needed etc. While it's nice that people care, it did actually get a little annoying after a while! So, I guess I've missed all of the mean boulder bicyclists out there!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

stlutz said:


> I don't live in Boulder so I only ride there occasionally, but I do remember one time when I flatted on 75th and while I was fixing it about 50 people asked me if I was okay, had what I needed etc. While it's nice that people care, it did actually get a little annoying after a while! So, I guess I've missed all of the mean boulder bicyclists out there!


But did they wave at you when they asked if you needed help? :thumbsup:


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I, like the others, would love for Ron Kiefel to come tell me how to enjoy my day!


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I always wave at wavers and snob back at the snobs. Ying and Yang.


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

That's just Boulder in general. There are a lot of self absorbed people there. Not to say everybody is like that, there are more than enough cool people to make up for it. Cycling or not there are some people that won't do anything to lighten up other people's lives.

I live in Summit County, My season starts late and ends early. I travel to all areas to extend my season. I always have a nod of you have one, if you want to be in your own world that's cool too. If I'm on my bike I'm happy, you're attitude won't effect mine. The only thing that upsets me is being passed while going uphill, but I only train 6 months a year, and alone. I know from growing up speed skating that if you want to be faster, you need to train with others, so I have nobody to blame but myself on that one.

Don't let it bother you so much if people don't acknowledge your efforts to be polite, you're still on your bike, which is awesome.


----------

